# Help id pest anemone



## vinesh16 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Had a few of these guys when I picked up the tank off someone else on the rock work. They stayed isolated to once piece for a while. I somewhat let the tank go for about a year and after pruning away at coral and thoroughly cleaning the tank I can see they have multiplied considerably!

There are about 100 in the tank that I can see at the moment. Thinking they may be majano--but a colour variant I've never seen before.

Can anyone recognize these and recommend a method of eradication? I would like to keep the rock so other alternatives welcome! 

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That would be my guess too. I think I have one of those in a small fish only tank. Just came across it the other day. But normally majano anemones iritate coral. Like you said could be the same but different strain.

ive injected them with a kalk paste but only a few here and there. Never that many. Maybe do a few at a time so your parameters don't go out of wack. Or if you remove the worse rocks entirely from your tank. As shitty as that is.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For sure Majano nems. A bit tougher to nuke with kalk paste. First you have to inject the body with the clear kalk effluent (supernatant) and then cover them with kalk paste.


----------



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

I had some in my tank and I have used Aiptasia-x, It worked very well in my case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

